# Alternativ Benutzung von Genkernel [gelöst]

## Demmaro

Hallo hab mich für die alternativ Benutzung von Genkernel (automatisch konfigurieren) entschieden

bei ausführen des Befehls

```
# emerge genkernel
```

kommt volgende meldung

```
Failed to emerge app-arch/cpio-2.11, log file

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/build.log'
```

mit welchen schritten kann ich die Datei dort hin bekommen ? weiß gerade nicht mehr weiterLast edited by Demmaro on Mon Feb 20, 2012 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kriz

In dem Log kannst du nachsehen was beim übersetzen nicht funktioniert hat bzw hast du eine detaillierte Auflistung des Fehlers.

Öffnen kannst du das Log mit jedem Texteditor.

cc

----------

## Demmaro

hab mal raus geschrieben was ich als Meldung bekomme

cat build.log

```
 * Features: sandbox 

>>> Unpacking source

>>> Unpacking cpio-2.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11 ...

 * Applying cpio-2.11-stat.patch ...                     [ok]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11 ...

 * econf: updating cpio-2.11/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cpio-2.11/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info

  --datadir=/usr/share --syconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usrlib64 --enable-nls --bindir=/bin --with-rmt=/usr/sbin/rmt

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking wether build enviromment is sane ... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking wether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for c compiler default output file name...

configure: error: in'/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11':

configure: error: ccompiler cannot create executables

see 'config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11/config.log

 *ERROR: app-erch/cpio-2.11 failed (configure phase)

   econf failed

 * Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line    85: Called src_configure

        enviroment, line      2061: Called econf '--enable-nls' '--bindir=/bin' '--with-rmt=/usr/sbin/rmt'

 *  phase-helpers.sh, line       467: Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

         die "econf failed"

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/cpio-2.11'

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/cpio-2.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at ' /var/tmp/portage/app-rch/cpio-2.11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11'

```

vielleicht kann jemand damit was anfangen

----------

## franzf

```
configure: error: ccompiler cannot create executables 
```

What does gcc-config say?

Also, the exact name of your processor and emerge --info would help.

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du irgendeinen Tippfehler in den CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS oder in den LDFLAGS?

----------

## Demmaro

beim eingeben von 

```
gcc-config
```

steht volgendes

```
For example:               i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1

```

Ich habe ein Intel Core i3 Prozessor.

CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS 

hab ich volgendes eingetipt

```
CFLAGS="-mararch=corei3 -02 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="de" 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

In CFLAGS="-mararch=corei3 -02 -pipe" ist ein Tipfehler:

Zudem würde ich march auf native setzen:

CFLAGS="-march=native -02 -pipe"

----------

## Demmaro

habe gerade die make.conf Datei nochmal angeschaut die ist komplett leer muss ich die irgendwas machen ich hab die installation am nächsten tag weiter gemacht hab volgendes durchgeführt bevor ich mit der installation fortgefahren habe

```
mount /dev/MEINROOT /mnt/gentoo

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

mount /dev/meineBOOTPART /boot
```

----------

## franzf

Erm....

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

1) Es heißt "-march" und nicht "-mararch"

2) corei3 gibbet nicht!

3) welchen core i3? Sandybridge? Nen älteren? Deshalb EXAKTER Prozessor Name (Core i3 2125 o.Ä.)

----------

## Demmaro

model name der cpu 

```
Intel core i3 cpu M350 @ 2,27Ghz

prozessor 3

model 37

cpu family 6
```

----------

## franzf

Google -> CFLAGS for intel core i3 M350 -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882609-start-0.html

Aber (wie oben erwähnt) ist wohl -march=native die beste Option (falls du nicht vorhast DISTCC o.Ä. zu verwenden).

----------

## Demmaro

Hab es auf

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -02 -pipe"
```

 gesetzt und ging vielen dank

----------

